# Riss oder Kratzer im Carbonrahmen?



## Geißbock__ (12. November 2013)

Hallo liebe IBC-User,

kürzlich entdeckte ich in meinem neu gekauften SOLO RSL Rennrad eine Linie, die ich nicht genau zuordnen kann. Ich denke, dass es ein Riss im Lack ist.
Meinem Händler händigte ich den Rahmen zur Begutachtung aus, worauf ich vom zugehörigen Vertrieb die Beschreibung bekam, dass es lediglich ein Kratzer im Lack sei und kein Reklamationsfall ist. 

Was meint ihr zum Bild? Mir ist auch bewusst, dass ein Bild nich genau die Wirklichkeit wiedergibt. Ich bin aber für weitere Meinungsbilder offen. Weiter bin ich das Rad nicht gefahren. Die Stelle befindet sich im Sitzrohr, direkt überm Tretlager!

Vielen dank im Voraus!


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (13. November 2013)

Um sicher zu sein solltest Du es prüfen lassen, bei Carborep.de zum Beispiel. Auf Fotos lässt sich sowas immer schwer einschätzen, finde ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exekuhtot (13. November 2013)

Zu 99.9% ein Kratzer.


----------



## LuisWoo (13. November 2013)

Mach an den beiden Enden des langen "Kratzers" jeweil einen Punkt mit einem Folienschreiber und fahr wieder damit. Bleibt die Länge konstant ist es ein Kratzer, arbeitet es sich weiter ist es ein Riss. Im Tretlagerbereich sollte sich das relativ schnell
klären.


----------



## Thiel (13. November 2013)

Und wenn nur der lack weiter reisst?


----------



## LuisWoo (14. November 2013)

Unwahrscheinlich. Der Lack reisst ja nicht einfach so und das darunterliegende Material macht nichts. Auch gehts ja darum, ob es ein Kratzer ist und kein Riss.


----------



## Nofaith (14. November 2013)

Welches Modelljahr ist das?


Bei meinem S-Works war's auch nur eine feine Linie, aber die Schwinge war hin. Der komplette Rahmen wurde daraufhin getauscht. Bei Carbon wäre ich vorsichtig, ggf. professionell prüfen lassen.


----------



## Geißbock__ (14. November 2013)

Ist ein 2012er Solo RSL.

Laut Bikeaction ist es ein Kratzer, habe sogar ein schriftliche Überprüfung bekommen. Soll ich das anzweifeln? Mein Händler will damit nichts zu tun haben, da er ja die Bestätigung von BA hat. 

Ich weiß ehrlich jetzt auch nicht weiter! Der Rahmen wurde einmal gefahren! Ist eigentlich noch neu und hatte keinen Sturz!


----------



## Exekuhtot (14. November 2013)

Das Bild von Nofaith schaut ganz anders aus. Man sieht die Verästelungen die typisch bei Schäden von Carbonrahmen sind. 

Bei dir ist es eine "gleichmäßige" Linie wie sie ben bei einem Kratzer passiert.

Ich würde es beobachten und weiter fahren.


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (15. November 2013)

Geißbock schrieb:


> Ist ein 2012er Solo RSL.
> 
> Laut Bikeaction ist es ein Kratzer, habe sogar ein schriftliche Überprüfung bekommen. Soll ich das anzweifeln? Mein Händler will damit nichts zu tun haben, da er ja die Bestätigung von BA hat.
> 
> Ich weiß ehrlich jetzt auch nicht weiter! Der Rahmen wurde einmal gefahren! Ist eigentlich noch neu und hatte keinen Sturz!



was willst Du denn noch? Wenn der zuständige Importeur sein OK gibt, wird alles passen. Du lässt Du den Rahmen prüfen, bekommst eine schriftliche Bestätigung und zweifelst dann doch an der Aussage? Aus welchem Grund?
Die Diskussion hier ist verschwendete Zeit. Außerdem finde ich es daneben, so eine Info erst im Nachhinein bekannt zu machen.


----------



## Geißbock__ (15. November 2013)

Ich gehe gerne auf Nummer sicher! Daher meine Bedenken! Foren sind bekanntlich dafür auch da über etwas zu diskutieren und sich andere Meinungsbilder einzuholen.

Daneben ist das meiner Meinung nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-UnLTD (15. November 2013)

Daneben finde ich das Du uns vorenthalten hast, das Du den Rahmen bereits bei BA hattest. Ich habe bereits 2 x für Kunden mit möglicherweise beschädigten Rahmen mit BA zu tun gehabt. Beide Male wurde ein Austausch empfohlen, daher gehe ich davon aus, das eine Freigabe nach Prüfung auch "freigegeben" heißt. 

Da bleibt nur: 1. drauf setzen und fahren oder 2. auf eigene Kosten nochmals prüfen lassen. Hab ja oben bereits eine Adresse genannt.


----------



## Geißbock__ (15. November 2013)

Lies doch bitte meine erste Post bitte mal genauer! Vielleicht erkennst Du auch, dass ich nichts vorenthalte und alles ziemlich genau schilderte! 

Mir geht es um Meinungen zum Riss oder auch Kratzer und auch Empfehlungen, über die ich auch überaus dankbar bin.


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (15. November 2013)

ups, das hab ich überlesen. sorry, trotzdem bleibt es dabei: fahren oder nochmal prüfen lassen. Mit dem Schriebs von BA würde ich Ihn bedenkenlos fahren. Ich bin mir sicher, das aktuelle Carbonrahmen nicht so emfindlich sind wie Ihr Ruf... und da sprech ich inzwischen aus Erfahrung.


----------



## Geißbock__ (19. Januar 2014)

*Nun zum aktuellen Stand der Dinge:*

Ich folgte dem Rat des Händlers, das Rad weiterzufahren. Die erwähnte Stelle habe ich ausgemessen und mit Tesafilm abgeklebt und die "Rissenden" markiert. Nach der nächsten Fahrt hat sich der Riss deutlich vergrößert. Ich denke ein Kratzer kann eindeutig ausgeschlossen werden!

Diese Info übermittelte ich auch meinem Händler und bittete um eine erneute Besichtigung des Schadens. Eine erneute Besichtigung wurde abgelehnt.

Ich glaube dazu muss man nicht mehr viel sagen und man kann sich seinen Teil denken.

Das Rad befindet sich noch in der Gewährleistungszeit.

Die Sache ist ganz schön heikel, wenn man während der Fahrt ständig die Befürchtung hat, dass der Rahmen reißt. Das macht keine Freude.

Das Rad steht weiterhin bei mir und ist in meinen Augen defekt!

*ICH BIN ENTSETZT ÜBER DIESE VORGEHENSWEISE!!!*


----------



## DerC (19. Januar 2014)

Wieso kann der Händler dass einfach so ablehnen ? Jetzt mal aus reiner Neugierde ?


----------



## Geißbock__ (19. Januar 2014)

Das frage ich mich auch! 
Ich habe das bike mit Rechnung bei ihm gekauft! Das Rad hat keinen Sturz oder andere Spuren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geißbock__ (19. Januar 2014)

Hier ein kleines Beweisfoto. Mit Sicherheit kann es auch angezweifelt werden, jedoch ist das für mich Beweis genug! 
Der Riss ging zunächst bis zur ersten Markiereung, dann durch die nächste, siehe Bild Mitte.


----------



## LuisWoo (19. Januar 2014)

Das ist übel. Geh zusammen mit einem Kumpel zum Händler und bring ihm das Rad, mal sehen ob er sich dann immer noch weigert, sich darum zu kümmern.
Falls alles Stricke reißen gibt es ja noch: 
www.carbon-klinik.de
oder
polytube-cycles.de
Abschreiben würd ich den Rahmen noch nicht. Viel Glück!


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Januar 2014)

Wende dich direkt an Bikeaction


----------



## Geißbock__ (20. Januar 2014)

Das habe ich bereits mehrfach getan.


----------



## Geißbock__ (21. Januar 2014)

Eine einzige Sonntagsfahrt auf sehr ebener Strecke hat zu einer weiteren Vergrößerung des Risses geführt. Der Händler und Vertrieb sind informiert!


----------



## Exekuhtot (21. Januar 2014)

Wird wohl ein Riss im Lack/Füller sein. Kommt schonmal vor, sollte es aber nicht.


----------



## Geißbock__ (26. Januar 2014)

Auf Lack gibt Rocky mountain 1 Jahr Garantie, laut deren Homepage!

Selbst wenn es "nur" ein Riss im Lack wäre, kann ich Ausbesserung erwarten.

Leider nur erwarten-----leider passiert trotz meiner Bemühungen Kontakt aufzunehmen, Bilder per email zu schicken, Briefe zu schreiben, etc. bis dato immer noch nichts!


----------

